# Hillary is breaking...she's finished. Did you see her today?



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Did anyone catch this in the last debate?

If you watched Hillary Clinton closely when she got the "Why aren't you more likable?" question in the last debate, you could see her hurting. And today, in a diner in New Hampshire, she was *almost crying. *

This is going to be via everywhere in about an hour, but for now, here's a take via *Ben Smith:*



> Exhausted and facing the prospect of losing the second test of her primary campaign, Hillary Rodham Clinton fought back tears as her voice broke at the close of a sedate event in a Portsmouth coffee shop.
> She expressed the sheer difficulty of heading out to the trail each day - "It's not easy," she said - and suggested she faced "pretty difficult odds."
> 
> And with audible frustration and disbelief, she drew the contrast between her experience and Sen. Barack Obama's that suggests that her campaign's current message - the question of who is ready - matches her profound sense that she alone is ready for the job.
> ...


Watch *the video. *She's still fighting, but she knows she's finished.

http://abcnews.go.com/Video/playerIndex?id=4097366

Nice. Very Nice. 

Ryan


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

This is the reason why she shouldn't have ran in the first place. I know don't know of any females that would be able to handle the preassures/stress of being the president. The last thing I want is when someone is attacking our country to have her sitting in the oval office crying about what to do. I am not sexist..I have no problems with women in power positions...just not the president of the US!!

Later


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

By the way...

Everyone should take a few minutes to watch all the different short news clips... they are fascinating insights into each of the different candidates in short blurbs that show different sides to them.

Plus there is one clip that shows the "psychology" of what people think when they watch the candidates and listen to them speak. It was a really cool scientific take on how we think.

Ryan


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

I will not believe the witch is gone until I see the house fall on her and her striped stockinged little legs shrivel up. Just like in the Wizard of OZZ.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Watched CBS tonight generaly never do. Katie Couric had a long version which showed Hilly Mae. :crybaby: My thought........ She must of taken acting lessons from her Hollyweird friends. :wink:
This is the same sweetheart that treated the secret service asigned to protect her like scum for 8 years. uke:


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Katie Couric and Hillary.......now there's a ticket made in Heaven, huh?

Sad thing is.....there are people on THIS SITE who would vote it!!!!!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Quarterback for the Packers...
In a news conference Deanna Favre announced she will be the starting QB for the Packers this coming Sunday. Deanna asserts that she is qualified to be starting QB because she has spent the past 16 years married to Brett while he played QB for the Packers. During this period of time she became familiar with the definition of a corner blitz, and is now completely comfortable with other terminology of the Packers offense. A survey of Packers fans shows that 50% of those polled supported the move.

Does this sound idiotic and unbelievable to you?

Well, Hillary Clinton makes the same claims as to why she is qualified to be President, and 50% of democrats polled agreed. She has never run a City, County, or State.

When told Hillary Clinton has experience because she has 8 years in the white house, Dick Morris (former top Clinton advisor) stated "so has the pastry chef".

:beer:


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

"it ain't over 'til its over."


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

I guess crying helped. OMG. I like what Edwards said when he was asked to comment on Hillary's near "Break Down" due to the campaign trail being so tough. He said, "Yes, campaigning is very tough. So is being president". Then he went and started making out with Tim Robbins again. (Ok, I made the last part up). Boy, as a gun owner/tax payer this freakin election is scaring the crap out of me. Now days it is hard to tell the true Party of a candidate. I don't care what any one says there are several liberals running on the Republican side. One, as Mayor, crossed party lines and endorsed a Democratic Candidate for Governor. And I don't care what party you are running under. If you get elected governor in Massachusetts (Ted Kennedy's State) you're NOT a Republican. As I've said Before, "Plainsman For Prestdent". LOL.


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

Bgunit68 said:


> Boy, as a gun owner/tax payer this freakin election is scaring the crap out of me.


How about as a FREE AMERICAN?


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

No Kidding!


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

I can't stand Hillary


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

i don't think Hilary will be effective in executing foreign policy if she breaks down and cries, when negotiations get tough.

as for Obama, once a Muslim, always a Muslim. we just had a Muslim taxi driver execute his 2 daughters here in Texas, for dating white boys in high school.

these people will kill their own if they believe their religious beliefs have been compromised by the actions of their own children. :eyeroll:

the Muslims said they will take us over from within, they must surely be speaking of Barack Obama and are quitely rejoicing over his run for the top office in our country.

how can so many people be so blind? we have truly lost our identity in this country.


----------

